# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Should Brookside really have been AXED?

## Chris_2k11

Had it run it's course?

Should it have been axed long before it was?

Or did it still have potential?

Could they have sorted this once great show out?!


Air your views here!  :Cool:

----------


## diamond1

Brookside I felt had returned back to its roots a bit towards the end,there was that awful spell but after the siege and the drug dealer moving on the close it got a bit better.

Brookside (even in its crap days) where 10 times better than what eastenders gives us these days a soap like that has no new motivation (recyled characters over and over) but brookie broke the mould -and always entertained when it hit a good storyline,

end of the day brookside was more gritty and had more characters people could associate with unlike easties and emmerdale (its not like any of us can warm to jhonny allen and say oh I see where hes coming from)

----------


## Katy

no i think it should have stayed, i mean no ones ever going to be a gooder character as Jimmy Corkhill and the like. THey had great storys and characters you could really hate or lvoe.

----------


## Liverpool Red

No it should of stayed. I miss it so much.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Brookside I felt had returned back to its roots a bit towards the end,there was that awful spell but after the siege and the drug dealer moving on the close it got a bit better.
> 
> Brookside (even in its crap days) where 10 times better than what eastenders gives us these days a soap like that has no new motivation (recyled characters over and over) but brookie broke the mould -and always entertained when it hit a good storyline,
> 
> end of the day brookside was more gritty and had more characters people could associate with unlike easties and emmerdale (its not like any of us can warm to jhonny allen and say oh I see where hes coming from)


I didn't watch Brookie in its latter years, before its demise, but there was a time when I thought it was the best soap on the box with its realism, grittiness and fantastic humour. There was a real warmth to the characters and you cared about them. Also Jimmy Corkhill was a legend!  :Bow:  

However, I think it had had its day.  :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

If Channel 4 has kept it in a regular slot then it would never have gone down the drain, it was a strong soap with good characters and good storylines.

When it moved around people lost intrest, and the producetrs thought whats the point, storylines took too long to work out, and the fans soon got bored.

Such a shame that it got axed, it was so so strong in its prime, late 90s, early 00s was just superb - Millenimum Club explosion, Sussanah's death were amazing storylines.

I just wish they would have kept it, put it in its primetime slot and improved it back to its old ways! 

Whenever I talk about Brookie I get emotional, how could they just get rid of such a brilliant show!?  :Sad:   :Crying:

----------


## dddMac1

i thought Brookside was a good soap and should not of been axed

----------


## Luna

i agree with bry on this one if it was kept at the same time it would never have been axed. They also removed the omnibus for a while too

I used to love watching it but was unable to due to the timings.

I think they shoud brining it back, just so they can see what kind of following it still has

----------


## Chris_2k11

Look at the state of it now. It's as if it never existed  :EEK!:   :Sad:  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_lq51RE-UU&mode=related&search="]YouTube - brookside tour 2006[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVbXKtKo7Mw&NR"]YouTube - Brookside close tour 2006[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeFTtPEdU-A&mode=related&search="]YouTube - Brookside tour 2006[/ame]

----------


## Bryan

> Look at the state of it now. It's as if it never existed   
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_lq5...elated&search=
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVbXKtKo7Mw&NR
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeFTt...elated&search=


i saw them videos a while back, makes you sick to see channel 4 has neglected it...

i just CANT believe they axed it...how COULD they?  :Nono:

----------


## Chris_2k11

It'll be 3 years next week.  :EEK!:  I wonder what they're all up to these days.

----------


## Bryan

> It'll be 3 years next week.  I wonder what they're all up to these days.


only one that seems to have made it big since is Phillip Olivier what with the Games and then Hollyoaks In the City... mind you Leon is also in that too.

There was some great actresses in Brookie like Nicki, Bev, Jacqui and others, so much wasted talent, whenever i here the tune i get emotional - I wish they could have brought it back!  :Sad:

----------


## diamond1

> only one that seems to have made it big since is Phillip Olivier what with the Games and then Hollyoaks In the City... mind you Leon is also in that too.


 I disagree BB think about it if ray wins x factor then he would of done better than them all!! dont forget barry grant went in the bill so he done alright for himself

also jennifer ellison has done really well for herself,modelling,acting

steve murray was in hollyoaks for a bit




> It'll be 3 years next week.  I wonder what they're all up to these days.


3 years -oh my god!! wheres it all gone?

its also so sad that the only time i can watch brooke is when that phil guy on youtube puts out more clips :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## SarahWakefield

> only one that seems to have made it big since is Phillip Olivier what with the Games and then Hollyoaks In the City... mind you Leon is also in that too.


And Claire Sweeney too, she's done alright!  :Smile:

----------


## Liverpool Red

I loved Brookside  :Wub:  

Please bring it back...

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'm surprised we never heard more from Dean Sullivan who played Jimmy Corkhill.  He was one of the stars that I expected to be snapped up by one of the other soaps once Brookie finished but we have heard nothing from him.

----------


## Abbie

gosh I can remember watching it but not bits about it if that makes sense

----------


## leelad05

Yeah it should never have been axed, I know that channel 4 just didnt want it in its plans as it was selling to a new owner and it only wanted hollyoaks.

Even Phil Redmond said himself, they were doing a new project to get the rankings back up and just as it was to air channel 4 just pulled the plug and axed it! 

Just shows ya channel 4 didnt give it a chance and it just didnt want the show anymore!

Thats why i am doing the petition with now over 430 signatures to carry it on dvd releases like we got promissed!

----------


## Hopes

*It was deeply upsetting to see it end like it did, and i felt the way it ended was ok but could have been written a little better, instead of having jimmy sit on his sofa in the front garden talking about the world and politics etc.. So ok maybe it could have picked up a bit over the following year but they just didn't give it a chance and for that im truly angry. I've been twice to the close since it stopped filming and it looks ok still, and i felt a bit eerie going past jimmy's house, can't think why?*

----------

